# Precision Epoxy Aplicator



## GColeman (Feb 21, 2011)

I saw this on one of those How Its Made TV shows.  Use a piece of spaghetti to apply dabs of epoxy precisely where you want it.  When finished just break off the used tip and toss it.  

I don't think you could mix with it.  However, placing a Euro center band just got less messy.

SWMBO is now missing a small handful from the pantry.


----------



## arioux (Feb 21, 2011)

Great tip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 21, 2011)

If you get them mixed up it will give new meaning to "stick to your ribs".......


----------



## bitshird (Feb 21, 2011)

Now that is a smart idea!!!


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 21, 2011)

Whole wheat or farina?


----------



## hdtran (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot cheaper than Q-tips!

I personally use pointy toothpicks, but the spaghetti's a great idea.  (Of course, don't let your kids see you using up their food!)


----------

